# 90% cured, anyone else want to try this experiment?



## matthovany (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey, my name is matt, i'm a 20 yr old computer engineering student. I've had the Dtype IBS for about 3 years. I'm also lactose intolerant. i had daily symptoms, pain, gas, and pretty much nothing but D for 2.5 years. it hurt me socially and academically. doctor said i was screwed for life, i never tried any drugs for IBS either.being depressed and desperate, about 3 or 4 months ago i put a plan into action to see if it would help. I don't know if anyone of these things is the answer, but i'm about 90% cured. maybe having D about 2 times a month instead of 3 times a day. here is what i did.first a few changes to diet,NO dairy. NO MSG.(its in alot of junk food)drinking LOTS of water, all day long.don't get stuffed by every meal, know when you've had enough.NO SODA, NO BOOZE (unless you want D), NO SUGARY JUICES OR DRINKS!! (important, until you get better, water only!)for meal habits:not too much carbs (rice, potatoes, junk food sugar)LOTS more vegetables. (don't skimp on meat either)chew 3 times more than you'd think is necesarry (especially for meat)don't drink any water 30 mins before or 2 hours after you eat. (i'll explain below)THIS IS THE IMPORTANT PART. and what costs a little $$ (all can be found in a vitamin world or GNC) IBS apparently in my case was because of a lack of digestive enzymes, fat, protein and carbs were going through my system undigested. drinking water WITH your meal only dilutes your enzymes even further so try not to drink until 2 hours after a meal.1st, take lactobacillus acidopholus pills, its the good bacteria in your colon, aids alot in digestion and overall digestive system health. you need pills with at least 1 billion active cells/capsule and take them with water 30 mins before a meal. it really helps against the D.2nd, buy digestive suppliments, it should have amylase lipase pepsin and pancreatin and possibly ox bile (ew i know). this helps digest carbs, protein, and fat. the stuff i take (which tastes like ox bile







is gestazyme by American Health, 2 pills with each meal. (don't miss any meals).3rd buy Betaine HCL, its essentially extra stomach acid. i take 400 mg (don't take it if you have stomach acid problems) i take 1 pill with every meal.also i avoid many of the foods that i know are trigger foods. but within almost a week or 2 of this i was so much better, almost back to my old self. I never need to worry about where i go, or where the nearest bathroom is or if i'll miss a class. seriously an entire life of IBS ahead of me was very very depressing, and changing my diet and such was the best thing i have ever done. if anyone has any questions at all i'd be glad to answer them, i'm hoping this miracle works for other people.matt###dubfrequency.commatt


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im really pleased you have found something that works so well for you! Good on you! TO be honest, i have never been that well disciplined as to change my diet so much and taking pills i have never been very good at.Have you thought about trying Hypnotherapy, that has worked really well for loads of people. It helped me loads. www.ibsaudioprogram.comGood luck with continued success!Spliff


----------

